# Clucking Jerky



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife asks me the other day "I wonder how chicken breast would be for jerky?", I reply "No idea, let's try it!". These were some good sized chicken breasts!


-----

So we ground up 4 1/2 pounds of chicken breast for ground jerky in the Honey BBQ flavor... and then sliced up 4 1/2 pounds of chicken breast for whole muscle jerky in the Sweet & Spicy flavor. Both the ground and the whole muscle chicken jerky got a combination of maple/hickory/cherry smoke while on the grill, indirect at 150º.


-----


-----

Honey BBQ Ground Chicken Jerky


-----

Sweet & Spicy Whole Muscle Chicken Jerky



End results were that chicken sure makes for a lighter color jerky and the taste is all there, a little more chewy but for the price when chicken goes on sale would definitely make it again!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

great post


----------

